# [materiel] Clavier qui déconne (non résolu)

## dtony

J'ai installé Gentoo récament sur un amd64. J'ai compilé le kernel avec toutes les options possible dans input devices. Le problème c'est que quand je boot le clavier ne fonctionne pas, parfois si je le débrache et le rebranche ça marche, pas toujours. Si j'appuie sur une touche plusieurs fois pendant le boot ça marche quasiment a tous les coups, mais c'est plutot pénible de devoir faire ça.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre ce problème je suis preneur. Merci d'avance

[edit] désolé pour la mise en page du titre j'avais oubliéLast edited by dtony on Wed Oct 13, 2004 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> parfois si je le débrache et le rebranche ça marche, pas toujours. Si j'appuie sur une touche plusieurs fois pendant le boot ça marche quasiment a tous les coups, mais c'est plutot pénible de devoir faire ça. 

 

C'est un clavier français???  :Mr. Green: 

....je sors, pas la peine de pousser   :Sad: 

+

----------

## jpwalker

Quel est ton clavier ?

Son interface (USB - PS/2) ?

Quelles options pour le noyau ?

Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

## dtony

c'est un clavier PS/2, j'ai compilé tout ce qu'il était possilbe de compiler dans input device, au cas ou, c'est en dur, je vais essayer en module pour voir si ça change quelque chose.

----------

## Darkael

Par hasard, ce serait pas juste le clavier qui est cassé? On sait jamais   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dtony

J'ai essayé avec deux autres clavier, qui marchent très bien et qui ne m'ont jaimais posés de propblèmes mais ça fais exactement la meme chose.

Please Help Me!

----------

## kernelsensei

[IMPORTANT] Comment publier sur le forum ?

Merci.

----------

## yoyo

@kernel_sensei : +1

@dtony : essaie en n'incluant dans ton noyau QUE les périphs dont tu as besoin dans input device.

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @kernel_sensei : +1
> 
> @dtony : essaie en n'incluant dans ton noyau QUE les périphs dont tu as besoin dans input device.

 

+1 pour le lot

----------

## Trevoke

Pas de problemes dans le BIOS?

----------

## dtony

Je vais essaye en ne mettant que ce dont j'ai besoin pour voir. Sinon ce n'est pas un probllème du bios puisque ça fonctionne très bien sous slackware ou mandrake.

----------

